# What does your chihuahua 'set-up' look like? (If you have one)



## Demonic (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't trust my Chis alone in the house...yet. 
So when I am at work, they are in a large ex-pen equipped with:

-A cat house (equipped with soft blanket inside)
-A tunnel-thing (with jingly balls attached to it)
-An auto-waterer dish
-A Potty Patch (works great!)
-Some type of chewies (like a pig ear) and toys

I was just wondering if anyone else had a Chihuahua 'area' too...
Or if I am just a weirdo, lol. 

I hope it doesn't look too much like a puppy jail!
It's the high height of the ex-pen that bothers me, I have a shorter one but my female is an accomplished jumper!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't have one but your setup looks great. I'll need idea for when I move out on my own again and someone isn't home 24/7


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

I had put my set up away once the boys got out of their puppy stage. Now that i have our new girl, i'm going to have to set it all back up again. I have a Great Dane sized, in it i put a bed, chew toys, blanket, a cover over the crate so it feels like a den. It been over a year since i had it out so i may have to buy some new stuff 
I will take a pic once i get it all set back up.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Demonic said:


>


I love your chihuahua, she looks like my late Fynn one of my two little chihuahuas i lost within in this last 15 months both aged eleven years.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

My dogs' "set-up" is our home. I am very fortunate they let me live in it. 
They are so kind, sometimes they'll even leave me a little room on the
couch.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I dont really have a set up coz mostly they either stay loose in the house when Im out or spend the night tucked up in my bed!
The only time they have an 'area' is when Im working my nightshifts. Then they are shut in the kitchen. They have 3 comfy donut beds (although the girls always share), water bowl, puppy pads and access to the run which is about 4ft x 12ft. They dont have toys or chews coz Id rather they just slept!
I always shut them away somewhere overnight coz I have 6 cats, 5 of whom are over 10. The cats came first so they deserve some time in the house without the ebil lil' ratdogs around!!LOL


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Lacey seems to think she should only use the pee pad if I put her in her "jail cell" and she's two years old. She'll sooner use the carpet than walk the 5 feet to her pee pad. 
Soooo...I just gate off an area of the kitchen. She has a water bowl, food bowl, a blanket, cat bed (she won't sleep on dog beds), and a pee pad. She doesn't like toys, but I always toss one or two in there just in case she one day WANTS a toy. 
If she isn't right next to me, she's gated in the kitchen.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Now that they are older, if we just run an errand, lunch or grocery, they have the whole house. If longer, they go to their room.

I also have one with springs for legs. We had this:








But she could jump above it. Never over it, but I could not be certain so we also got a tall prison:









This is two pens put together. There are still panels we have not connected. 

Hubby wants to finish basement. When he does, they will get an expansion.


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

Love your setup. I am very lucky. I am home (laid off from the school where I used to work) 24/7 with my little guy. I know that it is a privilege that most people don't get.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

~LS~ said:


> My dogs' "set-up" is our home. I am very fortunate they let me live in it.
> They are so kind, sometimes they'll even leave me a little room on the
> couch.


Hahahaha, this is great....I can relate and I only have the one.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Well my dogs have their own room, with painted colored walls, curtains, a dresser, and a twin sized dog bed i just bought hehe I'll need to post pics.


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

Audreybabypup said:


> Well my dogs have their own room, with painted colored walls, curtains, a dresser, and a twin sized dog bed i just bought hehe I'll need to post pics.


I guess you are well trained. (I thought at first they were spoiled till I read your tagline!LOL)


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Audreybabypup said:


> Well my dogs have their own room, with painted colored walls, curtains, a dresser, and a twin sized dog bed i just bought hehe I'll need to post pics.


My dogs have gotten short changed coz the cats have their own room!!
It has a high level single bed, food, water, litter trays and enough high climbing frames that they can get all the way round the room at ceiling level. (I expect when my cat numbers dwindle it will become the Chi room instead!!LOL)


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's the recent re-arrangement of the dog room. Made a new potty area. Wanted something machine washable... green patch just there to help emphasize what the area is for LOL. Nice space for crates. I'm gonna miss it when we move, lol... they may have to share their bedroom with the laundry room.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> Now that they are older, if we just run an errand, lunch or grocery, they have the whole house. If longer, they go to their room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK Karen, what have you done with Hope? I can't see her anywhere. Was she bad, so she's on time out somewhere else? Poor baby.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine have the run of my kitchen. They are baby gated in and there is not anything that can get hurt on so they have the run of it.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Tink said:


> OK Karen, what have you done with Hope? I can't see her anywhere. Was she bad, so she's on time out somewhere else? Poor baby.


You are funny! I took Ruby down to photograph her in it for size perspective and little you-know-who is the only one who will walk down steps so of course she thought that she needed to join.

It is sad but those two willingly jump into their room because they get a piece of ZP for going right in.


----------



## Nikkilewis14 (Feb 9, 2012)

http://http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1180915016018.28244.1622470666&type=3#!/photo.php?fbid=2851878309056&set=a.1180915016018.28244.1622470666&type=3&theater









This was before Mocha came home, hence the blue, the parents were going to give us the dark male, but when we got there she said she gave him away to someone else because she "forgot" she told us we could take him 5 times before. (Dont get me started, we got mocha for free and I love her just the same, but the whole ordeal was shady lol, but thats why there is blue boy stuff haha) It's ok, Mocha doesnt mind... Currently we moved the chi pen from the kitchen to the middle dining room because its warmer in there, and she can see us if she decides to go in her pen and lay down. She has a blanket area with her bed, bunch of toys, a pee pad area, we dont use the pad tray anymore, and she has an eating area with fresh water. We dont leave food out for her because it will be gone in .2 seconds if we did, she is fed 3 times throughout the day. she loves her pen, and when we are not home thats where she stays, and to be honest i dont think she minds.


----------



## Nikkilewis14 (Feb 9, 2012)

awe man, it wont upload correctly, ill figure it out sooner or later!


----------



## Nikkilewis14 (Feb 9, 2012)

hopefully this works


----------



## Nikkilewis14 (Feb 9, 2012)

Last try, I dont know how to delete the posts.. Sorry for being a pain


----------



## mrsjefferson (Mar 19, 2012)

We don't have a formal area for Snoopy. He has a crate (for up to 15lbs, so it's pretty roomy for the time he spends in it) that he's in just at night and when we're gone. So far we've only been gone 2-3 hours max, and it's just been a few times. I'm not sure what we'll do if we have to be gone longer. Probably put a baby gate up in the kitchen and put some pads in there with his food and toys and crate and hope he handles it. lol We're about to move, but for right now he's picked a spot on the living as his, and so we've got a few pillows on the floor (he LOVES my old Boppy pillow-it's a C shaped nursing pillow that I never really used for nursing), and he hoards his toys over there. I like him being able to move around as he pleases for the most part during the day. We're home all the time too basically, so I guess we haven't really had to consider making a formal area for him. Maybe in the master bath at our new house, it's gigantic (which is a shame...such a waste of space lol). At least for when we're gone for more than a few hours.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

love all your setup guys!  dexter has the run of the upstairs which is the main floor. sometimes he sneaks downstairs though...my little rascal! he usually just stays in my room or in the livingroom or kitchen just sitting and waiting for me to come home :lol: i cant wait to setup the pen for the new puppy! this will be a new experience!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Nikkilewis14 said:


> http://http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1180915016018.28244.1622470666&type=3#!/photo.php?fbid=2851878309056&set=a.1180915016018.28244.1622470666&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u tried putting up the link to your album i think. try right clicking on your photo that you want and go to copy url ink and then paste it in there thru the "insert image" button when your making a reply  it will then showup as the pic you picked. you can keep doing that up to 12 pics but this forum counts smilies and boldings and underlinings as characters too


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I love your set-ups! All of them! How nice. I don't have a spot for Angel. I am a big worry-wort (lol) so I won't let be loose in the house if no one is home. I am afraid he will get hurt, even though he is sturdy! We bring him and our golden to work with us, so he is only crated at night, during transportation and when we both go out together. He has a small crate for going to and from work and a larger one for home. It's the carrying kind, a plastic one, with a handle. He loves them both! I guess he feels safe in there.
He is restricted to the main floor because of the cat. She is very much afraid of him and doesn't really have any place up high she can retreat to. So, we just keep him away from the second floor!


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

I love everyone's set-ups too! Mine is the living room. JJ and Monty get access to the whole thing, and the doorway is gated. That way then can hang out on the couch and look out the window, rub around, and out cat can come and go as he pleases. Being a cat he can jump over the gate easily. 
In addition to the couch and loveseat, there is a cat bed, a fluffy heart-shaped pillow for them to lie on, a food and water area, several pee pads, and a lot of toys. They love toys. There were also several blankets for JJ to burrow under since he likes to burrow, but it turns out that Monty likes to pee on attended blankets, so we've taken a break from that.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> My dogs' "set-up" is our home. I am very fortunate they let me live in it.
> They are so kind, sometimes they'll even leave me a little room on the
> couch.


LOL mine is the same way!!! We have a sign right by the door that says, "It's the dog's house, we just pay the rent" HAHA. It's so true.


----------

